# ** this a good camera **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fuji-FinePi...B000IHYS2Q/ref=pd_rhf_p_4/203-8496952-8463919

My mate is going to try and get me it in Vegas when he's there next. I've looked a quite a few and though this on was quite a good spec.

Originally looked at the one below till he said the sterling price here is usually the dollar price there.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fuji-FinePi...B000B69IDI/ref=pd_rhf_p_8/203-8496952-8463919

Don't want to spend more than £150.

Is this one that much better: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fuji-FinePi...000INUDMY/ref=pd_sbs_ce_2/203-8496952-8463919


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

a great camera. at 129 from tesco atm 

www.finepixs5600.co.uk

check out these forums.


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

a lot of guys swear by this. it is good day and night and for the price you cant get much better. Personally i use a nikon d60, but thats a little high on the price range.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I see there's a 5700 out now, but its nearly the same price as the 6500.

http://www.ciao.co.uk/Fujifilm_FinePix_S5700__6637228


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Freshprince: Do you mean the 6500 is a great camera that people swear by, or the 5600?


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

the 5600 mate, it is a really good camera. being fuji, it has high ISO settings for varying lighting. It's by no means a top of the range camera, but if you are looking at spending around 150. from what i hear, it is the best out there.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I have the S5600, very happy with it.
Only down side is the size if your after a point and shoot.
When I was looking I was told the lens on the S9500 wasn't as good as the S5600 and for that sort of money you could buy a better camera.

Have a look  here 




























Darren


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

great photos darren, most of the Lower range Fujis are designed as a more advanced point and shoot, and you wont get much better unless you go DSLR.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

freshprince said:


> the 5600 mate, it is a really good camera. being fuji, it has high ISO settings for varying lighting. It's by no means a top of the range camera, but if you are looking at spending around 150. from what i hear, it is the best out there.


So the 6500 should be better if I can get that for about £100. :thumb:


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

couldnt tell you mate, never used it. best thing to do is go and play in a shop, ie Jessops and ask to look at both.


----------



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

I have one - the fuji s6500fd

paid £209 for mine a while ago online

very good quality!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

If i were spending around the £150 mark i'd go straight for this.

http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/prod...9kdWN0X292ZXJ2aWV3&product_uid=113756&_LOC=UK

Panasonic technology with a Leica lens. Can't beat it i have the FZ5 which is the same with a 5MP sensor.


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

scotty328i said:


> I have one - the fuji s6500fd
> 
> paid £209 for mine a while ago online
> 
> very good quality!


have you tried the 5600? im quite interested to know if anyone has tried both and whether there is much difference in quality? if any at all.


----------



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope but I like gadgets and it supposedly has more!

I have some pics I can post - let me have a rummage


----------



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

(I was aiming for a yellow effect!)


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Some great pics guys. Thanks for all the help so far. :thumb: 

Will these cameras be ok for motor sport? 

Also does anyone see any problems with buying from Vegas. My mates there all the time so the guarantees not a problem.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

I have the finepics 5600 and it is a great camera


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like the Vegas things not going to work out so cheap so I'll probably just go for the 5600 as it looks good enough.

Does it of the 6500 have an image stabilizer?


----------



## scotty328i (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah buy a 6500

not much more than a 5600 but its better not sure how but it is I have been told


----------

